

I'm doing a (free) operating system (just a hobby,  ...Linus Torvalds - sc90
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!original/comp.os.minix/dlNtH7RRrGA/SwRavCzVE7gJ

======
fotcorn
Also very interesting is the discussion between Torvalds and Tanenbaum (the
creator of Minix) with the funny title "LINUX is obsolete" in 1992:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.os.minix/wlhw16...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.os.minix/wlhw16QWltI\[1-25\])

~~~
lexicalscope
My favorite gem from that link is this quote (Linus signs a post where he
apologizes for flaming Tanenbaum)

'Linus "my first, and hopefully last flamefest" Torvalds'

Oh how hopeful we are when young ;)

~~~
kylnew
Haha I thought the same thing. This read is gold just for insight in to his
sense of diplomacy during the early days.

------
BeefySwain
Are there any good write-ups out there on how linux grew in popularity in the
very beginning?

------
ClayFerguson
I've seen this a few times before. Just goes to show you, "Don't let the
perfect be the enemy of the good". It's better to be the 'first' with a
product than to be the 'best' and release a little later. Of course nowadays
if he posted something like that on any social media site, he would be slammed
with 99% negative comments, insulted by too many trolls to count, and in
general, simply ignored. Yes, I'm cynical. Go ahead and attack me for that.
You know you want to.

------
r3bl
My colleague on Opensource.com wrote an excellent summary of Linux's history:
[http://opensource.com/life/15/8/happy-24th-birthday-linux-
ke...](http://opensource.com/life/15/8/happy-24th-birthday-linux-kernel)

